# How to best attach router table top to cabinet?



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

So, I finally broke down and got myself a Rockler router table top. I built a cabinet to mount it on, but I am not sure what the best way is to attach the top to the cabinet. Initially, I wanted to build a torsion-box frame and screw it to the underside of the table top, then attach hinges to the frame and to the cabinet to be able to tilt the top up.

But now that the next step is to drill into the table, I fear that I might screw it up somehow. I was planning on using confirmat screws screwed through the frame into the underside of the table top. That way, I wouldn't mar the surface of the table, but thinking about it, I am not sure if such an arrangement would withstand years of tilting the table up. The table top is 1-1/8" thick MDF. I could certainly screw at least 3/4 of an inch into it. Would that be enough?

Alternatively, I could screw the confirmat screws through the top into the frame underneath and countersink them. But then the top would show eight or so screw heads. I know that there are plenty of tables that have all kinds of screws visible on the top, so that doesn't seem to be a big issue, but I wanted to avoid it somehow. Maybe I shouldn't try too hard?

Another possibility is to attach hinges directly to the underside of the table top and forget about the torsion frame. Again, will it hold up over the years? The forces acting on those screws are quite substantial, I guess.

Any advice appreciated. Thanks! MM


----------



## italian biker (May 21, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't screw it in. I'd bolt it in to the cabinet at four corners, using flat head socket cap bolts so you don't have to recess the heads very deep. You could either attach a triangle wedge on the inside corners of the cabinet and drill though them at the same time, or runners the complete inside width of the cabinet in the front and back and drill through them in the corners. Now if your top is much wider then the cabinte, you can attach boards to the top of the cabinet equal to the width of the table top, front and back(the router would drop inbetween the boards), and still bolt at the corners of the table top where the bolts would be outside the cabinet. 
I bought a commercial top that already had holes in the corners. And my cabinet was a used microwave/tv cart. I cut enugh out of the top to fit the router in, but used boards across the top because the top is wider then the cabinet. Works well for me.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I used simple L brackets with screws that wouldn't protrude. Haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

If your top is anything like mine, its melamine and mdf, I used the threaded inserts, to mount mine. I driled a hole from the bottom, and threaded the inserts in with a little epoxy, and they have never come loose yet.

That way I didn't add any more holes in the top surface.


----------

